# 1-ad



## HeavyMetal64 (Nov 7, 2005)

I've heard several different things about 1-AD...one of the things being that it does not actually support your natural test levels.

I just did a cycle of 1-AD (my second, with not much gains), and am about halfway through a bottle of 6-OXO. I am planning to do a test e. cycle soon (am about to order the goods), and was just wondering how long should I actually wait before continuing on with a my first test cycle...


----------



## Andrew (Nov 7, 2005)

HeavyMetal64 said:
			
		

> I've heard several different things about 1-AD...one of the things being that it does not actually support your natural test levels.
> 
> I just did a cycle of 1-AD (my second, with not much gains), and am about halfway through a bottle of 6-OXO. I am planning to do a test e. cycle soon (am about to order the goods), and was just wondering how long should I actually wait before continuing on with a my first test cycle...



You should think of 1-AD as a weak steroid, therefore it will definitely not support your natural test levels--to the contrary it will supress them.

You should start your next cycle of Test E. after you have done an equal number of weeks 1-AD free as the number of weeks you were on 1-AD.  So, if you did 1-AD for 12 weeks then you should wait 12 weeks with nothing in your system before starting your your Test E. cycle.


----------



## HeavyMetal64 (Nov 7, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> You should think of 1-AD as a weak steroid, therefore it will definitely not support your natural test levels--to the contrary it will supress them.
> 
> You should start your next cycle of Test E. after you have done an equal number of weeks 1-AD free as the number of weeks you were on 1-AD.  So, if you did 1-AD for 12 weeks then you should wait 12 weeks with nothing in your system before starting your your Test E. cycle.



Thanks for the post..good thing I only did it for four lol. I was just finishing off a leftover bottle and a half.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 7, 2005)

You're welcome.  So did that 1-AD help a little?


----------



## HeavyMetal64 (Nov 7, 2005)

Not too much...noticed great long-lasting pumps, and some decent strength gain. I wasn't expecting much as I wasn't able to use as much as I wanted. I also had my diet down to a "t" during the cycle so that could have been a factor. Right now i'm finishing off some 6-oxo. Can't wait to try the real thing


----------



## BIllYHANK (Feb 9, 2006)

Were can u find 1-AD ???


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 10, 2006)

BIllYHANK said:
			
		

> Were can u find 1-AD ???



Can't, it's a prohormone and got banned.  Easier to find the real thing.


----------



## BIllYHANK (Feb 10, 2006)

I thought so


----------

